

Ask HN: Application fees for seed programs? - neurotech1
http://www.founderinstitute.com/apply/22

======
neurotech1
How many people would pay an application fee for such a program? Founders
Institute application fee is $50.00

Note: I am considering applying for my start-up.

~~~
bseo
It surely is a way to discourage people that aren't serious about their
business plan. However, my instinctual response is: No.

------
jasonlbaptiste
I'm against entrepreneurs paying for anything like this, BUT I can understand
how it might be a basic litmus test for who is serious and not. $50 isn't a
ton. One option might be to refund the money if accepted.

